# Reasons for PROM



## littlestar85

My waters broke at 35+6 with my LO and he was born the next day after a 26 hour labour at 36 weeks via ventouse.

None of the doctors/midwives etc. ever gave me a reason for why it happened, there was no infection or any obvious trigger. 

Just wondering if anyone knows the common reasons for it and how likely it is to happen next time? We're not planning another LO for a few years yet but I am already really worried about the next one coming even earlier. 

x


----------



## Skadi

I had it happen too and was given no reason for it happening but was told there is a 40% chance it could happen again in later pregnancies. 

I have read studies that show it may be related to some kind of connective tissue disease which makes sense to me as I have Reynauds disease which can be caused by an underlying connective tissue disease. 

I'm terrified of it happening again too.


----------



## lozzy21

I think in my case it was just the start of labour, I was 35+2 when my waters went and she was born two days later at 8lb 15.


----------



## EmSmith1980

I had pprom at 23+3, and had Anya at 23+6. They said I had an undetected urine infection with caused my membranes to rupture. 

I had 3 full term pregnancies before having Anya. Xx


----------



## dizz

No one has given me any reason other than "these things just happen sometimes" - mine went as a slow leak at 33+5, then went with the woosh and pop at 33+6 and she was born a few hours later.

In hindsight I think the only factor I can come up with is that I had a niggling toothache from the start of the pregnancy that the dentist wouldn't treat until the baby came - that by that point had got quite a stonkingly good infection in it.


----------



## LittleOnes

My doctor suspected that my PPROM was due to a subclinical infection as my white blood cell count and neutrophils were high when I was admitted although I had no symptoms of an infection. No idea what it might've been.


----------



## bob2331

My waters broke at 20 weeks, i was never given a reason x


----------



## stepmum

Mine went as 32+3..he was born at 32+6. They never gave me a reason. I had cysts but they said that wasn't the reason as people have twins and although they usually go earlier than 40 weeks the uterus stretches to accomodate twins close to term so it can accomodate growing cysts.

I hate not having closure on it and also has me frightened for the next one but they've put me in the "one of those things" category also. :nope:


----------



## jess77

I had a leak at 26 weeks gestation and was given no reason why it happened. I had a constant leak until 40 weeks. I went into prem labour at 28 weeks dilated 2-3cm. I stayed like that for the rest of the pregnancy. I know I was one of the lucky ones! I have a healthy baby boy. However I was adamant that the UTI I had at 20 weeks (I wasnt given a long enough course of antibiotics) played a part even though not confirmed as I was put on antibiotics around 6 times in my pregnancy to stop infection after the rupture. I was also told that the risk goes up for it happening again due to this being my only pregnancy so far.


----------



## Kage76

mine went at 35+3 and i was told it was one of those things- but i also passed a very large clot when i was giving birth- so maybe something was happening with the placenta- i really hope with the next one i go to term.


----------



## massoma8489

my preemmi was born 34 weeks no infaction no fever but i when i was 18 weeks i was 4 cmts dialted at 32 i was 6 and my water broke i stayed caring her intill 34 weeks exacly . i had no infaction no fever but they had to indose me just incase i get one i was indosed 3:45 a.m i gave birth at 10:27 a.m 


that was my reson i had her premture but they never told me why i dailate that early.


----------



## massoma8489

but with my first baby i had a miscarge my water broke 19 weeks i gave home birth on her feet 3 days later this was last year march 6th 2011 i got pregnt on may and my i had my premiie daughter. i expland obove that i was 18 week 4 cmt maybe when i had the miscarge i had the same issue but i was in a difrent country thats why i didnt get to know the reson for my baby loss


----------



## Mrs_X

my waters broke on 36+5 and charlie was born 37 weeks bang on. i was never given a reason why though. the midwife was going to do swabs but then she said there was 'no point'.
i did start with a infection after my waters broke tho, they wanted me to wait as long as possible but i got drip induced due to infection x


----------



## BabyK'sMam

I had DD 32+6 after my waters had been leaking for a few days. I needed to have a spinal tap as the placenta wouldn't come out but they said that had nothing to do with pprom and it was one of those things.

We're now TTC #2 and I'm so scared that it'll happen again. On one hand I know what to expect but it's not something that I want to go through again if I can help it. 

I've started to do lots of research as to what if anything can be done to prevent pprom.


----------

